
Transcrypt Python-JS compiler now supports async/await - JdeH
http://www.transcrypt.org?3
======
tedmiston
Went to check out the samples page to see what Python interacting with a Node
module looks like after implementing this myself recently in another project.
However the sample page throws a 404 with debug output.

~~~
JdeH
That's very bad! I'll repair it!

~~~
JdeH
It has been fixed. Sorry, it's the demo devil, I guess...

~~~
JdeH
By the way, the Node demo isn't online, but available on github (and in the
pip-installation):

[https://github.com/QQuick/Transcrypt/blob/master/transcrypt/...](https://github.com/QQuick/Transcrypt/blob/master/transcrypt/demos/nodejs_demo/nodejs_demo.py)

